# Advice on next buy



## Mahir (4/12/16)

Hi guys. I'm looking to get a new regulated mod with the following features. 

-Small, compact and well constructed 
-Houses dual 18650 batteries 
-Has efficient 2A USB Charging 
-Can read builds of 0.1 ohms 
-No worries of paint jobs scratching or peeling 

What do you guys recommend? I was looking at the Tesla Invader 3 (But no USB charging) as well as the Minikin V1.5 and RX2/3 but these mods are so mainstream. I'm looking at spending around 1200 for the mod alone so no DNAs for me. What do you guys think I should go for?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## igor (4/12/16)

Check out the sigelei fuchia 213.
Definitely worth considering

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands (4/12/16)

Hmmm, Im not aware of any dual battery mod with trustworthy 2A charging, do yourself a favour and buy a dedicated charger, much safer and you can charge a set while you vape. Unless you are a die hard hipster, i dont see the problem with mainstream mods, they are popular for good reasons. if you like the form factor of the RX2/3 you will be better off with the minikin v2 (tougher finish, better build quality) if you carry your mod in your pocket the V1.5 will be better, but will overhang with tanks larger than 23mm unless you dont mind a sleave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (4/12/16)

Hohm Slice from Vape Cartel. Not two batteries, but one 26650 and fast onboard charging.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (4/12/16)

Mahir said:


> Hi guys. I'm looking to get a new regulated mod with the following features.
> 
> -Small, compact and well constructed
> -Houses dual 18650 batteries
> ...


Noisy Cricket V2 @ R600 http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/mod-devices/products/noisy-cricket-v2-d25-mod
and get a proper external charger (either nitecore D2 or D4, not the i series) with the change.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (4/12/16)

The only reason I didn't go for the Hohm Slice was the battery, some others have said it is difficult to use? They can weigh in on that ... good luck


----------



## gdigitel (4/12/16)

The SMOK Alien also ticks all your boxes, save for some having paint issues. However in correspondence with SMOK they confirmed a problem with some but assured they had resolved the issues. You can get a silicone sleeve and maybe even check out the all silver model - at least scratches won't be so visible
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/new-full-silver-smok-alien-220w-full-kit


----------



## Tockit (4/12/16)

Hohm slice fits your bill and you get R100 change.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (4/12/16)

I will be a bit biased in my opinion, as I am leaning more towards "Semi-Mechanical Mods". I have two Tesla Invader 3's and I must say, I am more than happy. Excellent battery life and easy to find your sweet spot with the pedometer. No hassles, no paint peeling, remarkably robust, zero battery door rattle. Build to last a long time. The blue is so sexy. Although straight forward, with a simple chip --Nice safety features so you won't blow your hand off.

Having said that, if you consider the other features you desire, want value for money, a "500 day warranty" with a charging port, good looks and some nice features, then I will say go for the Hohm Slice.

Edit

Forgot to mention: I had endless problems with my RX 2/3 as much as I love everything about it.


----------



## Mahir (4/12/16)

I currently have a


Waine said:


> I will be a bit biased in my opinion, as I am leaning more towards "Semi-Mechanical Mods". I have two Tesla Invader 3's and I must say, I am more than happy. Excellent battery life and easy to find your sweet spot with the pedometer. No hassles, no paint peeling, remarkably robust, zero battery door rattle. Build to last a long time. The blue is so sexy. Although straight forward, with a simple chip --Nice safety features so you won't blow your hand off.
> 
> Having said that, if you consider the other features you desire, want value for money, a "500 day warranty" with a charging port, good looks and some nice features, then I will say go for the Hohm Slice.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I had a Tesla invader 3 and it was by far the best high power mod I owned. I think I'm just going to get another one


----------



## igor (4/12/16)

blujeenz said:


> Noisy Cricket V2 @ R600 http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/mod-devices/products/noisy-cricket-v2-d25-mod
> and get a proper external charger (either nitecore D2 or D4, not the i series) with the change.



If you not looking for fancy regulated, I have to agree. Love my cricket. Using it more and more, and the regulated is sitting on the shelf.
Cheaper at vaperite though.. R540


----------

